# Benutzer Chaos nach SSD Update im MacPro



## schmedu (10. September 2010)

Bis anhin hatte ich im MacPro eine HDD drin. Darauf waren OSX, die Programme und auch die Benutzerdaten installiert. Jetzt habe ich eine SSD verbaut. Auf der SSD habe ich OSX 10.6 installiert. Über den Migrationsassistent habe ich "Programme" und "Einstellungen" von der alten HDD auf die SSD kopiert. Die Benutzerdaten (Bilder, Schreibtisch, iTunes Bibliothek etc) habe ich auf der HDD belassen. Bei der OSX Installation auf der SSD musste ich natürlich auch einen Benuzter erstellen, und dieser wird nun verwendet...

Kann ich auf der SSD irgendwie ein alias zu meinem alten Benutzerkonto inkl Daten erstellen, ohne dass ich die Daten alle auf die SSD kopieren muss?


----------



## Erpel (11. September 2010)

Hi. 
Du kannst dir recht gut weiterhelfen wenn du dir ein paar Schritte mit dem Terminal zutraust.

mit dem Befehl ln kann man Verknüpfungen auch zu ordnern anlegen die für 99,9% aller Programme ohne Probleme funktionieren. ich habe es bei mir so gemacht dass das Benutzerverzeichnis selbst auf der SSD liegt, damit auch der Zugriff auf Einstellungen der diversen Programme von den göttlichem Zugriffszeiten profitieren. Ich habe für die großen Brocken wie Dowonloads, iTunes und Photos symlinks angelegt. Das geht ungefähr so:

ln -s /Volumes/<alte disk>/Users/benutzername/Pictures /Users/benutzername/Pictures

Du musst nur gucken dass der Besitzer der Verzeichniss auf der alten Disk die gleiche ID hat wie der neue oder vom neuen aus einmal die Rechte anpassen. wenn es bei der ganzen Sache Probleme gibt beschreib ich die Möglichkeiten für dein Problem gerne auch noch mal ausführlicher aber das ist aufm Handy grade etwas aufwändig.

Gruß philipp


----------

